# Pinup Photoshoot Makeup



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a photoshoot last Sunday (this time it was my boyfriend shooting, hehehe) and of course I went for some pinup-y goodness!!

Here's some photos!

*UNEDITED-*







*EDITED-*
















*USED*

*MAC Pinkling*
*MAC Sugarwhite*
*MAC Blackberry*
*Pinaud liquid liner*
*Maybelline XXL Mascara*

*Random pink blush*

*MAC Russian Red/ Maybelline Watershine Ruby*

..................................................  .

One full body pic






You can see more at ModelMayhem.com - Sandra De Valero - Model - Valencia, Valencia, Spain


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 10, 2008)

fab pictures, love the look


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 10, 2008)

Great photos! Muy Bonita!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 10, 2008)

stunning MU and Photos


----------



## nikki (Apr 10, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

so gorgeous!! i love all the photos


----------



## Brittni (Apr 10, 2008)

That dress is hot.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 10, 2008)

*~*Amazing!!!*~*


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 10, 2008)

one of the best fotd's i've ever seen!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 10, 2008)

_O.K. Miss Month of June! _
Could you be any more BEAUTEOUS? I don't think so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When is the rest of the calendar coming out? Does your boyfriend realize how lucky he is? Talk about _friendly reminders_ woman!

You do the female species PROUD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Sigh_...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You make it look _sooooo_ easy.

The Full Body pic is fun when you turn it on its side...hehehe!

Thank you for sharing these!

P.S. Where would our civilization be without "Russian Red" Lipstick...I ask you? Ponder on that one ladies!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2008)

Fantastic look!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful!  I love all of the vivid colors in  your photos and the beautiful backgrounds.


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 10, 2008)

Love all the pics!


----------



## Mairim (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeus!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## oooshesbad (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful


----------



## kristakamikaze (Apr 10, 2008)

these shots are great!!!

and the makeup is fantastical


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 10, 2008)

You are so. freaking. gorgeous >.< Love the makeup.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful!!! You look stunning


----------



## Hilly (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my the hotness!!!!You look fabulous in these pictures...deff. my favorite pictures of you.


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 11, 2008)

you are soo gorgeous.


----------



## jennafizzy (Apr 11, 2008)

sexy mama!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 11, 2008)

Shots are Beautiful


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2008)

love the pics!


----------



## gelydh (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the retro, pin-up style! This look is gorgeous.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 13, 2008)

WHoaH!!! You look amazing!!! You have such a "pin-up-y" look anyway but these pictures look straight out of a magazine, GREAT JOB


----------



## LoveableLadette (Apr 13, 2008)

You look just gorgeous! Lovely pictures, lovely colours with a very warm feeling !


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

Definitely a pin-up for sure! You look lovely.


----------



## Lerina (Apr 14, 2008)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## angelwings (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful as always


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!!!!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 14, 2008)

a so beautiful pin up!

love your pictures!

and your dresses!!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 14, 2008)

beautiful, love the hair too =)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 14, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 14, 2008)

I love your makeup and hair


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

I aint mad at you, doin it all sexified. All of the looks are fab.


----------



## shorty (Apr 15, 2008)

i would possibly kill for that flowery dress!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely glamorous!! I love pin up girl hairstyles and makeup.


----------



## melinda_warren (Oct 5, 2008)

so pretty pics!! la modelo aún mas "pretty"


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 5, 2008)

te ves super bonita, me encantan las fotos!
aplauso para tu novio tambien....


----------



## Ciara (Oct 5, 2008)

you are absolutely stunning


----------



## CeCe88 (Oct 22, 2008)

You are absolutely beautiful 
I love your pics


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## carandru (Oct 22, 2008)

u are so cute!!


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 22, 2008)

im soo jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












u look stunning and so much fun in the one where ur smiling with ur sunglasses in ur mouth  keep up the good work!!!


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

You are so pretty. These are so classy and cute!


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

These are so classy and pretty!


----------



## caramelo23 (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the look and I love love love love love the last pic


----------

